
Nice Golang Plugin for Sublime Text - eris_agx
https://github.com/yields/sublime-go
======
eris_agx
I really appreciate the work put on other plugins with similar goals, such as
[https://github.com/DisposaBoy/GoSublime](https://github.com/DisposaBoy/GoSublime),
but sublime-go seems much simpler to use and has all the basic features for a
reasonable experience with Go & Sublime Text.

Thanks to Amir Abushareb, who maintains it.

